# Sweden is going cashless



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/27/b.../in-sweden-a-cash-free-future-nears.html?_r=0

there are absolutley some upside to a society that only has electronic currency, but the risks are way biggre. I think anyway.

Still, this is probably going to be the case in the U.S in the future, we are usually early adopters and likes new things.

The major MAJOR problem is that in society with no cash, well, the banks & gov can really go after people in a terrifying way. As for example, anyone that dont hand over their legal firearms (because of this or that), their accounts will be confiscated. That mean you can uy nothing, pay no bills etc etc.

Oh well, a life without problems is a life not worthy to live


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

When a governing entity controls your right to what is yours or what you have earned...... that is not progress. You have become an enslaved subject.

A Watchman 12-30-2015


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I might add that it was in 2011 I first encounterd a bank that dont deal in cash, papercurrency, now it is the majority.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> When a governing entity controls your right to what is yours or what you have earned...... that is not progress. You have become an enslaved subject.
> 
> A Watchman 12-30-2015


oh but they dont do that. Not yet anyway.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> oh but they dont do that. Not yet anyway.


Ok Swede, I will rephrase since you appear to need a little help reading in between the lines and the process your Country has undertaken .... ...... *has the potential ability to control your right to what is yours or what you have earned.......*


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Ok Swede, I will rephrase since you appear to need a little help reading in between the lines and the process your Country has undertaken .... ...... *has the potential ability to control your right to what is yours or what you have earned.......*


yes? did I not point that out in my original post?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes? did I not point that out in my original post?


You also stated their were some upside? To being captive? ..........


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bad idea


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've read somewhere that the next step is only those with a certain "mark" on their body will be allowed to conduct business...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought Sweden went bankrupt? Or was it that other Scandinavian country.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like you will have to get creative on ways to have some control of your wealth and/or emergency fund.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You also stated their were some upside? ..........


yes, robbing stores, banks, people are way less intresteing when there is no cash. If one loses his card somehow, the money aint lost. I is way more practial for me as a citizen to pay with a card then with cash. those are some upsides, there are more I guess.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I've read somewhere that the next step is only those with a certain "mark" on their body will be allowed to conduct business...


Yes, you have read the words of truth ....... know then that all should choose wisely between the darkness and the true light.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

James m said:


> I thought Sweden went bankrupt? Or was it that other Scandinavian country.


Our economy is in great shape at the moment., peoples incomes are up, the rich gets richer, companies makes loads of money, taxrevenues are up and on and on, and has been going up more or less all the time the last decades. That goes for all scandinavian countries.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

phrogman said:


> Looks like you will have to get creative on ways to have some control of your wealth and/or emergency fund.


Well yes. A stock pile of food and other things is a fine thing to have no matter what, this makes it even more relevant.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, robbing stores, banks, people are way less intresteing when there is no cash. If one loses his card somehow, the money aint lost. I is way *more practial for me as a citizen to pay with a card then with cash*. those are some upsides, there are more I guess.


I pay the same way.... but on credit with cash back rewards. I am not paying directly from what is MINE.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Finland after the boom: 'Not as bad as Greece, yet, but for how long' | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I pay the same way.... but on credit with cash back rewards. I am not paying directly from what is MINE.


few here use credit when they pay. our cards are connected to our accounts and if you dont own money, well, you cant shop. using credit to shop is considerd unresponsible and tells others you dont have any money. Well unless if you shop a car or a house or something, then borrowing money is considerd ok.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I was referring to liquid assets since you won't be able to have a stockpile of cash handy. I have liquid assets but I also have some funds in case the Banks or ATM s are not working.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

James m said:


> Finland after the boom: 'Not as bad as Greece, yet, but for how long' | World news | The Guardian


Finland is not a scandinavian country.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well yes. A stock pile of food and other things is a fine thing to have no matter what, this makes it even more relevant.


(Phone call) ........ Mr. Swede....this is the bank of Sweden, I regret telling you that your purchase has been declined because you have already purchased the monthly allotment of food, water, or other items that could be utilized as survival preps. Please try again next month........... (Swede says some horrible things in his native tongue)


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

phrogman said:


> I was referring to liquid assets since you won't be able to have a stockpile of cash handy. I have liquid assets but I also have some funds in case the Banks or ATM s are not working.


oh, food will be in high demand, but I plan more along the line, If SHTF I should be in a sitaution were I dont need to shop for a while. And cash.. that might turn out to be useless to real fast so that is a risky plan that to. Still there are no fool-proof plans as far as I see it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The word of the day is Communism. C-O-M-M-U-N-I-S-M. brought to you by the word Socialism.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> (Phone call) ........ Mr. Swede....this is the bank of Sweden, I regret telling you that your purchase has been declined because you have already purchased the monthly allotment of food, water, or other items that could be utilized as survival preps. Please try again next month........... (Swede says some horrible things in his native tongue)


what are you drunk? What is this nonsence. Do you think there is such a system in Sweden? If one has money here, we but what we want, if not, then not.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> what are you drunk? What is this nonsence. Do you think there is such a system in Sweden? If one has money here, we but what we want, if not, then not.


No Swede, I am not drinking. But......I am in control of my own destiny, at least for now. (refer to your own post and the potential negative downside and connect the two close dots)


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> No Swede, I am not drinking. But......I am in control of my own destiny, at least for now. (refer to your own post and the potential negative downside and connect the two close dots)


did someone once upon a time ask you how stupid you could get? If so, that was not a challenge, so stop trying to find out.

rationing might happen yes, it has happend before when huge problems stress the system. And it might happen again. But there is no profit in it, and money rules the world. they want us all to consume never ending amount of things.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I rest my case..... you may now resume prepping.... or perhaps being prepped.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I rest my case..... you may now resume prepping.... or perhaps being prepped.


you had no case to begin with.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

True, it is best to be prepared but not all SHTF fans are long term nor do they happen when you are at home. Cash will be good for sometime, it will not be useless right away. Some shtf scenarios are simple. For example, a couple of years ago while I was at work we got hit with a thunder storm that took out the power in the area and all ATM s were down, no one could buy lunch or get gas without cash in hand. I live about 35 miles from work, had I not had enough gas I would have been $hit out of luck. This was not life threatening but in case of a bigger power outage or even an EMP things could get real bad. I keep my tank above half but in a situation where you are further than what a half tank of gas can take you there are less alternatives to get you home or kelp you safe.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

phrogman said:


> True, it is best to be prepared but not all SHTF fans are long term nor do they happen when you are at home. Cash will be good for sometime, it will not be useless right away. Some shtf scenarios are simple. For example, a couple of years ago while I was at work we got hit with a thunder storm that took out the power in the area and all ATM s were down, no one could buy lunch or get gas without cash in hand. I live about 35 miles from work, had I not had enough gas I would have been $hit out of luck. This was not life threatening but in case of a bigger power outage or even an EMP things could get real bad. I keep my tank above half but in a situation where you are further than what a half tank of gas can take you there are less alternatives to get you home or kelp you safe.


this is wery true, now, ok, most people can survive just fine without food some days, but they will be angry and afraid becaus most modern people are not mentally prepared for it. So there might be troubles here and there so I prefer to avoid them by having my essentials here at home.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

In a bad situation would you share your extra supplies with your needy neighbors?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

James m said:


> In a bad situation would you share your extra supplies with your needy neighbors?


totaly depends, but I prefer that they dont know about them to begin with.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So, let's say the government declared a shortage. And you're known to have extra supplies. Would you be okay with the government taking some of your supplies and giving it to your neighbors that didn't bother to buy supplies?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Most of my transactions are in debit with a piece o plastic. But for the reasons mentioned by phrogman I keep cash on hand as well. I also keep silver in a safe place. I personally don't like the idea of a cashless society. It's not for everyone and it reeks of the mark of the beast.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> what are you drunk? What is this nonsence. Do you think there is such a system in Sweden? If one has money here, we but what we want, if not, then not.





Swedishsocialist said:


> did someone once upon a time ask you how stupid you could get? If so, that was not a challenge, so stop trying to find out.
> 
> rationing might happen yes, it has happend before when huge problems stress the system. And it might happen again. But there is no profit in it, and money rules the world. they want us all to consume never ending amount of things.


No need for personal attacks buddy. It just makes you look foolish.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you use debit they can wipe out your checking. For all of my online purchases I use credit. My friend at college lost 2k from his account but he finally got it back.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

James m said:


> So, let's say the government declared a shortage. And you're known to have extra supplies. Would you be okay with the government taking some of your supplies and giving it to your neighbors that didn't bother to buy supplies?


In what kind of strange world do you think the gouverment would care about my prepps? Do you think they would send people here to take some of it to give to my neighbours? Really?  Thats hillarious. 

If the situation is really shitty they cant send anyone anywere. Who would they send? I live in a town of 55 000 people, we have 10 - 15 cops here if they all show up to work at the same time. many hours in each day there is none.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good sheep. So soft.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry to say Swede...U R Fugg'd. One man's opinion. I wish you the best in this new cashless society.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sweden is also brainless. Let us not forget that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is that where IKEA furniture comes from?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Sorry to say Swede...U R Fugg'd. One man's opinion. I wish you the best in this new cashless society.


Missed you lately Mos...... hope you're recovering well from your recent surgery.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am happy that you see the treble downside to the idea of a cashless system. A system with no cash is a socialist dream total control of everything .
One more downside would be the increase of Black-market activity. While it would not be cash Items of value would change hands and that would undermine the socialist ability to take and redistribute .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've read somewhere that the next step is only those with a certain "mark" on their body will be allowed to conduct business...


Not a bad idea... if a mark was required then all currency exchanges can be tracked. terrorism would be wiped out within 12 months since they could not sell oil or take cash, We would know who was giving to each political candidate, people that refused to bake cakes for certain groups could be instantly fined, church donations could be tracked...
we could even stop people from buying or selling without the mark

PEACE AND SAFETY....


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

James m said:


> The word of the day is Communism. C-O-M-M-U-N-I-S-M. brought to you by the word Socialism.


The problem with the thought process of pro-socialists is they see progress and give credit to socialism without realizing more progress would have been made without it. Technology should constantly make life easier & easier, but socialism is like driving a car with the emergency brake on. By now technology should have brought us to a point where everyone works 20 hr weeks and lives comfortably. But socialism is the system of '1,000 political hands in every pot.' It's default setting is inefficiency. Every person on Earth should be locked in a room and forced to read 'Basic Economics' by Thomas Sowell. Because God knows the 'Socialized' public school curriculums will never make students read it (why cut your own throat). I'm convinced if that book was mandatory reading in school the world would be turned upside down. It's even an easy read!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The problem with people who romanticise Communism and Socialism is that they are always at the top in their fantasies. Never will you hear a Socialist fantasy about being thrown in a Siberian gulag to freeze and starve for the good of the rest of his countrymen.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im waiting for "that doesn't happen anymore" but what is to stop it from happening? It happened before it can happen again.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ontario started providing "debit cards" instead of cash for social services payments, but they havn't fully implemented this, due to remote areas most likely that deal in cash as opposed to major urban centers where everything is able to be bought via interact type systems.

This is only really being done in Toronto, but I could expect it to be used more widely. If they were able to monitor purchases too, or limit purchases with the cards to specific stores I could see it as a way of insuring funds go to what they were intended as opposed to things they don't like, like luxuries, travel, and entertainment.

http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/c...nnel=36b2d08099380410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Ontario started providing "debit cards" instead of cash for social services payments, but they havn't fully implemented this, due to remote areas most likely that deal in cash as opposed to major urban centers where everything is able to be bought via interact type systems.
> 
> This is only really being done in Toronto, but I could expect it to be used more widely. If they were able to monitor purchases too, or limit purchases with the cards to specific stores I could see it as a way of insuring funds go to what they were intended as opposed to things they don't like, like luxuries, travel, and entertainment.
> 
> http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/c...nnel=36b2d08099380410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


They have also done that here in America. Food stamps, welfare and the like are now handed out as credits on a debit card. Used to be when I was a youngster living in Oklahoma the handouts were on paper. Problem was that the recipients would sell em at half value and use the cash to buy booze and drugs, etc. Nowadays many still do that but in a roundabout way.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Does Sweden use the Euro or its own currency? If they use the Euro then they will never be able eliminate cash until the rest of Europe does because you would be able to just get cash from a neighboring country. If you aren't on Euro's I would get some to keep on hand anyway since countries that border you use it and it will have value in most scenarios. 

How do you buy things privately from people now, say at a garage sale or used off of Craigs list? Is every private transaction to be taxed now?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

cdell said:


> Does Sweden use the Euro or its own currency? If they use the Euro then they will never be able eliminate cash until the rest of Europe does because you would be able to just get cash from a neighboring country. If you aren't on Euro's I would get some to keep on hand anyway since countries that border you use it and it will have value in most scenarios.
> 
> How do you buy things privately from people now, say at a garage sale or used off of Craigs list? Is every private transaction to be taxed now?


Sweden has its own currency, krona. Some years back we have a vote if we wanted to join the Euro or keep our Krona. People voted to keep the Krona to the elites irritation  
And it was a good call.

And all you that know so much about socialism, how come you are worse of then before when we in Sweden has been rasinig our standard of living for a long time? Like a lot, we live longer, better and beat you in almost ever aspect of things regarding positive things? You have been thought lies and you really dont want to undestand that you have wasted your lifes belivning a lie that made you poorer, all those wasted years and wasted lifes.

Still, that said, our immigration madness will have, and is having, huge negatvie consequenses throuout our system. But that system was mostly put in place by our right wing and our media even if there is plenty to blame to go round.

but dont pat your backs, life in the US seems to suck big time, how can claim any moral high ground when you have a system were people go bankrupt if they get cancer? That is just disqusting.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Yes, you have read the words of truth ....... know then that all should choose wisely between the darkness and the true light.


If it gets to that point there is no "darkness or light" to choose from. By then it is already too late.

I really hope, for you and your families sake, you and others in your country are figuring out a way to fight this thing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Sweden has its own currency, krona. Some years back we have a vote if we wanted to join the Euro or keep our Krona. People voted to keep the Krona to the elites irritation
> And it was a good call.
> 
> And all you that know so much about socialism, how come you are worse of then before when we in Sweden has been rasinig our standard of living for a long time? Like a lot, we live longer, better and beat you in almost ever aspect of things regarding positive things? You have been thought lies and you really dont want to undestand that you have wasted your lifes belivning a lie that made you poorer, all those wasted years and wasted lifes.
> ...


Freedom. Let me type that again....FREEDOM!



> Like a lot, we live longer, better and beat you in almost every aspect of things regarding positive things?


 I would rather live shorter, not so well and be beat in almost every aspect of things "regarding positive thoughts"(whatever the hell that means) and be FREE than live as a socialists who only believes I am free.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Freedom. Let me type that again....FREEDOM!
> 
> I would rather live shorter, not so well and be beat in almost every aspect of things "regarding positive thoughts"(whatever the hell that means) and be FREE than live as a socialists who only believes I am free.


my gosh, freedom? you really think you are more free then swedish people or many other nation? Tell me how you are more free, give me facts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> my gosh, freedom? you really think you are more free then swedish people or many other nation? Tell me how you are more free, give me facts.


The most glaring and obvious fact would be with the currency. Once you go to a "cashless" society you will be even more subservient to your government. Have you ever read the book 1984? If not I suggest you do.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The most glaring and obvious fact would be with the currency. Once you go to a "cashless" society you will be even more subservient to your government. Have you ever read the book 1984? If not I suggest you do.


I have read the book, I even own a copy. Is that the best you got? Oki, then I can counter with this, we swedes can choose to live in another country if we dont like it here. and the swedish state will not tax us anymore when living abroad. Us citizens.. well, no matter were in the world you live, you are subjets to you tax man and will have to pay what they say. We can opt out, you can not. Freedom?

and my point about cashless society is that sweden is "early adopters". what we have now, you will have later on. So it is coming your way to, because banks make more profit that way. And they do like profits.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I have read the book, I even own a copy. Is that the best you got? Oki, then I can counter with this, we swedes can choose to live in another country if we dont like it here. and the swedish state will not tax us anymore when living abroad. Us citizens.. well, no matter were in the world you live, you are subjets to you tax man and will have to pay what they say. We can opt out, you can not. Freedom?


The book was just a suggestion. You still have no rebuttal of being subservient once you go cashless. Your government will control ALL transactions. Knowing what you bought, when you bought it and how much it cost. Doesn't sound very free to me.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The book was just a suggestion. You still have no rebuttal of being subservient once you go cashless. Your government will control ALL transactions. Knowing what you bought, when you bought it and how much it cost. Doesn't sound very free to me.


they will not control them, that is not how it works at all. but they can trace them yes. But we are not there yet, there is still cash in circulation but less and less. still is this so diffrent from the US? No, you are just trailing sweden (and other nations), but you have the same direction.

Now, do you have any more example on how free you are execpt the one I handed to you?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> they will not control them, that is not how it works at all. but they can trace them yes. But we are not there yet, there is still cash in circulation but less and less. still is this so diffrent from the US? No, you are just trailing sweden (and other nations), but you have the same direction.
> 
> Now, do you have any more example on how free you are execpt the one I handed to you?


No Swede. You are right. You win. I'm going to go count my ammo and muse on how right you are.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> No Swede. You are right. You win. I'm going to go count my ammo and muse on how right you are.


This is the internet, no one ever wins or convinces the other side 

Still, my point is valid, if you belive you are more free then many other nations, well, that´s just not true.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When the government can shut off your chip, you will not even be able to buy a loaf of bread. This is real trouble that outweighes any convineance factor by a wide margin. Biblically, it sounds like mark of the beast. This is unacceptable or at least should be to a free people.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> When the government can shut off your chip, you will not even be able to buy a loaf of bread. This is real trouble that outweighes any convineance factor by a wide margin. Biblically, it sounds like mark of the beast. This is unacceptable or at least should be to a free people.


There is no reason for them to do that, ever. That is one of the least effeciant ways to control people, because the people that cant buy food will turn angry and desperate. And here in this nation, politicians has were little protection what so ever here. Cops are few and far between.

If you want to control people you give them free bread and free entertainment.

And how much trouble would it be for your masters to deny you bread if they want to? My guess really easy, and you would have a lot of company in prison, because no other nation ever has put so many people in jail as you do in the land of the "free". that´s how free you are.

the total number of bodyguards that are for protection of our politicians, foreign politicians that come visit and ambassadors is 130. 130 people with 8 weeks paid vacations and 40 hours workweeks. Thats all.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> And all you that know so much about socialism, how come you are worse of then before when we in Sweden has been rasinig our standard of living for a long time? Like a lot, we live longer, better and beat you in almost ever aspect of things regarding positive things? You have been thought lies and you really dont want to undestand that you have wasted your lifes belivning a lie that made you poorer, all those wasted years and wasted lifes.
> 
> Still, that said, our immigration madness will have, and is having, huge negatvie consequenses throuout our system. But that system was mostly put in place by our right wing and our media even if there is plenty to blame to go round.
> 
> but dont pat your backs, life in the US seems to suck big time, how can claim any moral high ground when you have a system were people go bankrupt if they get cancer? That is just disqusting.


This argument against capitalism is completely flawed and it gets repeated over & over & over again...which mountain do I have to scream this from so that everyone will hear it "AMERICA IS NOT A CAPITALIST NATION!!!" 'Too big to fail' is as socialistic as it gets. A self appointed committee that controls money supply and interest rates is as socialistic as it gets. QE is as socialistic as it gets. Corporations buying the government is not capitalism. Government over regulations that are a noose around business owner's necks is not capitalism...such as laws that give business owners incentives to NOT hire full time employees, to not supply health care, to not hire more than 'X' amount of employees, just to name a few.

Incentives are everything they run the world, America in recent years has set up an environment of incentives to squeeze the life out of the general economy. In capitalism the focal point of incentives are thriving businesses, in socialism different incentives take center stage (hence economic inefficiency). In socialism incentives shift towards political agendas, towards satisfying quotas from people who are far removed from day to day opporations, towards getting re-elected, toward repaying people that you owe, etc. It's not hard to think of 100 analogies of why it's a terrible idea for people far removed from something to be the primary decision makers...that is the heart of socialism.

This ENTIRE FORUM is proof that America does not equal capitalism, if America equals capitalism what in the world has everyone one in this forum been bitching about?? They've been bitching about how the anti-capitalistic policies our government has been making for decades has completely ruined our nation!! You may as well point to LeBron James and say "See I told you that white people are better at basketball!" That is how much sense it makes to claim that America is an Example of failed capitalism.

But let's be clear, you're pretty much never going to find an example of pure capitalism, what we used to have was a nation of capitalism with some necessary safety nets of socialism. Today what we have is much different.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> There is no reason for them to do that, ever. That is one of the least effeciant ways to control people, because the people that cant buy food will turn angry and desperate. And here in this nation, politicians has were little protection what so ever here. Cops are few and far between.
> 
> If you want to control people you give them free bread and free entertainment.
> 
> ...


Say that the powers that be only shut off your chip as an example. Is everyone going to rise up? And say it is made public that it just you for what ever made up reason and anyone caught aiding you will suffer the same fate? Government has an inherent dark side. Ignore it at your own peril.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shhhhhhhh ....... be very, very quiet...... he needs to sleep this one off.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Shhhhhhhh ....... be very, very quiet...... he needs to sleep this one off.


I live in a diffrent timesone, it is 13.59 here, one of the few hours of sunlight. st will set soon. But im awake.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> This argument against capitalism is completely flawed and it gets repeated over & over & over again...which mountain do I have to scream this from so that everyone will hear it "AMERICA IS NOT A CAPITALIST NATION!!!" 'Too big to fail' is as socialistic as it gets. A self appointed committee that controls money supply and interest rates is as socialistic as it gets. QE is as socialistic as it gets. Corporations buying the government is not capitalism. Government over regulations that are a noose around business owner's necks is not capitalism...such as laws that give business owners incentives to NOT hire full time employees, to not supply health care, to not hire more than 'X' amount of employees, just to name a few.
> 
> Incentives are everything they run the world, America in recent years has set up an environment of incentives to squeeze the life out of the general economy. In capitalism the focal point of incentives are thriving businesses, in socialism different incentives take center stage (hence economic inefficiency). In socialism incentives shift towards political agendas, towards satisfying quotas from people who are far removed from day to day opporations, towards getting re-elected, toward repaying people that you owe, etc. It's not hard to think of 100 analogies of why it's a terrible idea for people far removed from something to be the primary decision makers...that is the heart of socialism.
> 
> ...


capitalism and socialism comes in many shades and versions. We are in many ways more captialistic then you guys, we have more startups per captia, we dont protect failning companies and on and on. getting from poor to rich is easier in Sweden. Life is complex and what is now will not remain, not here not there.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It is too late, we are headed here anyway. But it is your duty to resist with your actions and transactions. People, use cash. Encourage your wives and children to use cash. My wife if the person in our family who needs to use cash the most at the stores, it wont be long and we will not be able to resist the change much longer.

I went into Walmart a week ago and noticed the self check outs lanes have card only lanes. 

This shit scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I avoid self check out lanes and go to a clerk. So what if take a it longer. Plus it helps keep a job in the community in which I reside.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks AW. Things are healing up. Sore and stiff. Starting PT soon. Wounds are healing up. Completely off meds now. All the stitches are internal. It's a bit strange feeling the stitching under the skin. Doc says the sutures may take as long as a year to fully dissolve into the surrounding tissues, but it greatly reduces scarring and chances for infection. Glad to be back on the boards.



A Watchman said:


> Missed you lately Mos...... hope you're recovering well from your recent surgery.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Thanks AW. Things are healing up. Sore and stiff. Starting PT soon. Wounds are healing up. Completely off meds now. All the stitches are internal. It's a bit strange feeling the stitching under the skin. Doc says the sutures may take as long as a year to fully dissolve into the surrounding tissues, but it greatly reduces scarring and chances for infection. Glad to be back on the boards.


may I ask what has happend to you? sounds serious and Im glad you are getting better.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> may I ask what has happend to you? sounds serious and Im glad you are getting better.


I had a cluster of benign cysts removed from my coccyx. It was a real pain in the ass.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

1984ish for sure. I suppose the sign of the beast, er, I mean implanted chips next?


----------

